

The Future of Databases - peschkaj
http://facility9.com/2010/07/15/the-future-of-databases

======
CoryMathews
I just hope the future is not in that font..

------
moron4hire
>> "Nor do I expect developers to understand SQL."

I do not agree. I expect all of my developers to be proficient in both C# and
SQL. I expect them to be able to properly design object oriented solutions and
entity relations. And I expect them to know better than to use HTML tables for
general purpose layout. There is no such thing as "one's natural paradigm".

~~~
woadwarrior01
Not everyone uses C# and SQL to write their webapps. Or for that matter, even
OOP.

~~~
arethuza
And even in the C# world LINQ is doing a good job of isolating developers from
the details of working with SQL.

~~~
llaxsll
For simple apps, yes. But actually I was surprised to find out that they have
been on and off plans in attempt to kill linq2sql and actually if you inspect
the produced sql code(out of the box) .. well it can use a lot of
optimizations.

I do think o/r mappers are the way to go, although having better tools does
not mean that you should start handwaving when it comes to db internals.

------
bhiggins
This article is another classic case of confusing the logical schema with the
physical implementation. The future of DBs is allowing more separation of the
two, not less, and more end-user choice over a physical implementation that
matches up well with actual access patterns.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
These database discussions are becoming more and more lame.

Folks: simply because you can write SQL does not mean that you have something
insightful to say about ACID

